# TT surgery 11/1



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

I am 3 days post op from TT and starting to feel human again. There were some issues with meds but I started Armour today 30 mg. the surgery went pretty well other than the after affects of general anesthesia. I'm not taking any pain medication as of yesterday. I won't get the pathology report until my follow up on Nov 12. There is no expectation of cancer. The surgeon did a great job with the incision and I kept ice on for the first 2 days so I have no swelling or bulging at the site. I did get Derma but I'm not sure when I should begin to use it. My eyes were feeling really dry and we're very red before the surgery, I actually can see white in my eyes now. Each day they have been feeling better. Such a relief I was concerned that they would get worse. I came home with calcium and D I have take 3 times a day.

I guess I'm at the next leg of my journey with this disease is getting the medication at the right levels. I'm not really sure what to expect took my first dose today but the pharmacist said I wouldn't notice any difference for 6-7 days. I get bloodwork done in 4 weeks and go from there.

Any input on meds would be great!

I feel I 'm on the right track and feel pretty good so far. I really have no pain oddly enough at the incision. I thought it would be severe for awhile so I'm very glad about that.

Thanks for all of your replies and input this site has been very helpful in figuring out the right approach for me to take to deal with all that I was going through!

Gina


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ginav said:


> I am 3 days post op from TT and starting to feel human again. There were some issues with meds but I started Armour today 30 mg. the surgery went pretty well other than the after affects of general anesthesia. I'm not taking any pain medication as of yesterday. I won't get the pathology report until my follow up on Nov 12. There is no expectation of cancer. The surgeon did a great job with the incision and I kept ice on for the first 2 days so I have no swelling or bulging at the site. I did get Derma but I'm not sure when I should begin to use it. My eyes were feeling really dry and we're very red before the surgery, I actually can see white in my eyes now. Each day they have been feeling better. Such a relief I was concerned that they would get worse. I came home with calcium and D I have take 3 times a day.
> 
> I guess I'm at the next leg of my journey with this disease is getting the medication at the right levels. I'm not really sure what to expect took my first dose today but the pharmacist said I wouldn't notice any difference for 6-7 days. I get bloodwork done in 4 weeks and go from there.
> 
> ...


Gina................so very good to hear from you!!! Yay! You did it. Pharmacist is correct. It takes about 3 days for the T3 to kick in and you do have to start on the appropriate low dose of 1/2 grain so you won't feel much of a punch but that is the way it should be.

Doctor will titrate upwards by small increments until you feel great and I know you are looking forward to that!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Congratulations!!!! Sounds like overall, it wasn't too bad as surgeries go???

So good to hear from you. 

Take it easy. :hugs:


----------



## Ginav (Jun 7, 2013)

Thanks Andros and Octavia for your replies. Yes, it went well considering. I'm looking forward to being able to move forward in my healing and get on with my life. Finally! This was a big step and I'm glad I finally took it. Andros its good to know that he started me on the correct dose. I felt pretty good about him but it is still nice to know I have help here on the board. I appreciate that very much!

Gina


----------

